# JINAN | Fosun International Center | 260m | 853ft | 53 fl | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*JINAN | Fosun International Center | 260 m | 853 ft | 53 fl | U/C*






【主体】[湖] 复星国际中心|260米|53层 - 济南 - 高楼迷摩天族


【主体】[湖] 复星国际中心|260米|53层 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





In Jinan's CBD masterplan, this is the *Lake* tower.

Renders

































May 9 2021 by Batcat via Yuri


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice thread. I am so lazy last weeks. Beer, beer...cheers...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

oscillation said:


> Nice thread. I am so lazy last weeks. Beer, beer...cheers...


----------



## Santiago Bruno (Apr 6, 2021)

Very very nice!! Any metro/monorail station nearby?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Santiago Bruno said:


> Very very nice!! Any metro/monorail station nearby?


I believe Line 3 of the Jinan Metro passes through this CBD.


----------



## Santiago Bruno (Apr 6, 2021)

A Chicagoan said:


> I believe Line 3 of the Jinan Metro passes through this CBD.


Great, that's the whole point of CDBs. Jinan must get closer to Qingdao's national relevance while holding its hierarchy over Yantai, Weifang, Line and even the richy rich Zibo. Thanks!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 18:*
























By Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-29 by GEROSHCHINA


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-12 by Symbio Liu


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-03 by Symbio Liu


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By Symbio Liu

















A couple of days later...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-31 by Symbio Liu


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By GEROSHCHINA via Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 10 by 山水喜相逢 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 26 by Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 6 by Shawn.F on Gaoloumi:*









*November 7 by makism on Gaoloumi:*









*November 8 by ds112358 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 21 by ds112358 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 4 by ds112358 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 18 by ds112358 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-09 by ds112358


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-16 by 山水喜相逢


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-13 by wsylegolas


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Recent screenshot showing the steel structure making progress.


https://www.ixigua.com/7071021241947128333?logTag=243854100b50b0a28445


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 11 by budubulu on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-26 by ds112358


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 6 by ds112358 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/05/22 by 象帕


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

25/05/22, posted on Gaoloumi by Mark_馬克


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-29 by ds112358


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/06/22 by Z·L·X


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-18 by ds112358


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 8 by 高楼迷六六 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 10 by 古语我 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

04/09/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

16/09/22 by Z·L·X


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

27/09/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-18 by wsylegolas


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-01 by AKA98


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

19/11/22 by ds112358


----------

